# Kind of like snow...



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, its hail but its still cold and makes roads slick.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is that in Richmond Hill,I sure hope not.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

_*yea like you guys up north didnt get enough of the white stuff this past winter :yow!:.........and come to think of it that amount of hail may have been more then the snow i had here this past winter*_hahanice pics


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;559289 said:


> Is that in Richmond Hill,I sure hope not.


Yeah, sure is! There was a 2-3 sq km area right around my house that was hit the worst. My mom's, dad's and brother's cars are all dented to hell.... luckily I was working a few KM away at the time wesport. Our hosta out front looks like someone went nuts with a knife, my mom's tomato plants are a mess. Yeah, just a regular Monday afternoon.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nuts. we had a t-storm just like that 2 years ago, got about 2" of hail in 15 minutes


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;559290 said:


> _*yea like you guys up north didnt get enough of the white stuff this past winter :yow!:.........and come to think of it that amount of hail may have been more then the snow i had here this past winter*_haha::nice pics


Dont worry nick.....are luck will change next year! Expect many pre-blizzard partys at my house!:yow!:


----------

